# Railroad Revival Tour



## dharma bum (Apr 2, 2011)

figured some of you may enjoy this

Railroad Revival Tour


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 2, 2011)

this is awesome. Wish I could make it out to one of these!


----------



## FigTree (Apr 2, 2011)

wooowww that'd be so awesome, no way i could make any of em though i'll be in florida all april


----------



## captnjack (Apr 2, 2011)

FigTree said:


> i'll be in florida all april


 what part?


----------



## captnjack (Apr 2, 2011)

p.s. im kinda high 
i meant to say also that this looks fucking AWESOME! however, in florida for all of april as well.


----------



## FigTree (Apr 2, 2011)

trinity, a little west of tampa. and congrats, wish i were


----------



## woodstack (Apr 13, 2011)

fuck i wish i could see this. edward sharpe killls it!


----------



## mylon (Apr 24, 2011)

Got to see this last night in Tempe, I was actually sitting on a train that was waiting for the inbound amtrak to clear up so we could depart, when I heard about the show and got off. Tickets were $55 but we just sat outside the fence (along with a ton of other people) and had a better view than half the paying folks! It was kind of crazy seeing an Amtrak come out here, cuz they never do. Really makes you wonder how much it must cost to rent a train, crew, and track time.


----------

